# Stickerless cubes?



## CornerCutter (Feb 18, 2017)

Are stickerless cubes now legal in comps? 

Sorry if this question has been asked already.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 18, 2017)

yes


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 18, 2017)

Plz research, the answer is everywhere


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Are stickerless cubes now legal in comps?
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked already.


It has been asked and yes, they've been legal for a while and show up in quite a few record solves.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 21, 2017)

If you want the official answer, always check the Regs. 



> 3h2) Puzzles whose coloured plastic is visible inside the puzzle (e.g. "stickerless" puzzles) are permitted.


----------

